# Unbearbeitete Ausnahme Location API



## Luser_k (8. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich habe von IBM ein Midlet runtergeladen, dass die Standortkoordinaten ausliest. Auf dem WTK funktioniert das
Midlet. Jedoch wenn ich das Midlet auf meinem Handy Nokia N73 ausprobiere, dass erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung.

*Unbearbeitete Ausnahme. Midlet beenden?*

Woran liegt dies und wie kann ich den Fehler beheben?

Grüße

Luser_k


----------



## ice-breaker (8. Mai 2008)

die Anwendung wird eine Exception werfen, welche nicht abgefangen wird, du kannst den Code umschreiben, so dass alle Exceptions abgefangen werden

Wenn dies gleich nach dem Start passiert, würde ich aber mal vermuten, dass dein Handy eine der benötigten APIs nicht hat.


----------



## Luser_k (8. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich habe einen Nokia N73. Der hat doch die Location API JSR-179.

Die IDE vermeidet doch mit den Vorschlägen mit try and catch die Exceptions !?

Ich müsste mir mal ein anderes Handy besorgen, wo ich die Applikation ausprobieren kann.

Grüße

Luser_k


----------



## Luser_k (26. Mai 2008)

Hi,

die Problemstellung liegt an dem Hersteller des GPS-Receivers, Holux Inc.

Holux GPS-Receiver und Nokia Mobiltelefone sind nicht immer kompatibel zueinander.
Die Exception *"Unbearbeitete Ausnahme. Programm schließen."* taucht auf, wenn die
Verbindung zwischen Receiver und Mobiltelefon abgebrochen wird.

Leider konnte ich dies nicht an einem anderem Mobiltelefon testen, dass die Location API unter-
stützt.

Bei meinem N73 sucht die Location API nach Start der Applikation nach einem GPS-Receiver,
zeigt in einer Liste gefundene Receiver an. Nach dem der User den Receiver auswählt und
das Auslesen der Koordinaten startet, taucht die Fehlermeldung *"Unbearbeitete Ausnahme. Programm schließen."*.
Dies ist der Moment, wo die Verbindung zum GPS-Receiver abbricht.

Luser_k


----------

